# new wheels on the way.....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

man i love my diesels but i have had my eye on a different wheel for awhile now, and after the deal i got on them i just couldnt pass them up.....hopefully i will have some pics by the end of the week......cant wait to see the brute with once again another new look....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gonna make us wait to see what they are?


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

^^X2


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

no limit?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

aint saying a word til they are mounted, but i can give them away prolly by saying one of 2 things polaris you know them real real good and jrpro you know me to well


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

yeaaaaa buddy! a lot of us are rollin new setups!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Def ain't getting rid of the monsters though 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

No? You are one of the few I've talked to that really like em. It's like a love hate...i HATED my backs so IDK if I would like them.

I love my laws man! Tryin to get my hands on some 2's but it's extremely hard...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Some just can't learn throttle control so laws are better but they all get stuck in same places and go through same places....as you already know but I love the diesels just they are very popular and the one thing I did not like was they were gloss and I did not wanna powdercoat brand new wheels 

the wetter the better


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^So what you gonna do with the diesels?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Either sell them or mount them on some 27 mudlites I have and sell as a combo


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Let me know what you want for the diesels. Thanks


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

X2 




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the wetter the better


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Should have them on the brute by tomm afternoon 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Those are sick! Almost like octanes


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

one thing i love about these wheels and didnt know til i got them opened up here in the house was, that the center cap is part o the wheel alloy so when they get beat up i can just get the whole wheel powdercoated and they will be brand new again...no plastic crappy center caps anymore......gotta say i am more then happy with these wheels


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jrpro130 said:


> Those are sick! Almost like octanes


they are octanes.. they look just like mine except he got all black, I got tracer.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

he has silver lines going down his spokes, and all silver center caps......mine are all black everything.....so he has more of a machined look then mine, i love this we have options now on these nice wheels so it isnt just a mass production where everyone has same stuff


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Exactly. Great company w/ good ideas. Lot's of customizable options.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well looks like i will be the first on the site to have em mounted on a bike and if you hurry up polaris you could be the first on a sxs lol.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man I want to get them on bad but.... It's tires now floor later or floor now tires later. Ole lady says new kitchen floor is more important. :-(


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Tell her you need new tires on the rex to get her new floor from the store, LOL


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ok what you do is take her for a ride on the rex get it stucker then sheat.......then say i will be back i gotta walk to find someone to come pull us out make sure it is close to dark so the skeeters tear her up....once back to the house say now see if i had the tires i wanted/needed, we could have been sitting on the couch 3 hrs ago with not one skeeter bite........do that and tell me how it goes over lol.....


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

That would go over like a fart in church. Lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He'll learn once he's married. Lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Injected said:


> That would go over like a fart in church. Lol


Lmaooooooooooooo love this


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I might as well be married and trust me you can ask people on this forum.....I will do or say it...she don't like it sry about your bad luck lol......luckily usually what I say goes cuz everything I do she likes more then I like it......I guess I'm lucky in a way.....


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Get them wheels on boy! They look badass! I can't wait to see em...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm workin on it there hoss.....give me til tomm


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

get married, move out on your own (just the two of you) pay all your own bills and then see what happens to the wheelers  and her attitude when you "tell her how it's going to be"

Tires (and wheelers in general) take the back seat. Just like everything else thats not a necessity. 

Unless you marry money and she pays the bills and you can do what you want w/ your check. I have a buddy that buys crap all the time. In the last 2 months he's been through about 5 or 6 vehicles, no joke. And usually has 2 at any 1 given time. And they dont stay stock.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

If you only knew my situation......anyways here ricky are the pics sry about this lovely Florida weather 




the wetter the better


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks really good. And I do know it, somewhat. Her dad has $$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

And what's that got to do with me I pay all my stuff and have been for since I was in highschool....just cause we are waiting on a certain house we know we want and people are gonna sell it to us..... this thread is off topic so guess I can't show my new wheels......sry guys for all this 

the wetter the better


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

my bad man, you're the one who started bragging about it... back to your new wheels. Looks great. I'm happy for you.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Those look sick man!!!!! I loooove them!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks you will see them soon enough.....I can't wait to see this gade of yours....
the wetter the better


----------



## Angie (Mar 19, 2012)

Yowza! I must say that is a good looking set up! You definitely chose the right design! :biggthumpup:


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> Thanks you will see them soon enough.....I can't wait to see this gade of yours....
> the wetter the better


it aint nothin special! Just a renny 1000! I just can't wait to ride!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> I might as well be married and trust me you can ask people on this forum.....I will do or say it...she don't like it sry about your bad luck lol......luckily usually what I say goes cuz everything I do she likes more then I like it......I guess I'm lucky in a way.....



not to hijack but wedding cake usually clears that mental condition right up! my wife hasnt remembered or heard or agreed to a word ive said since that wedding cake. I was so uncomfortable that day looking down the 172 feet long aisle to my church I did let one rip thinking it would be silent an leme tell you it was a 15 second drumroll fart on a hot 90 degree day. almost wiped out our whole families in one "foul" swoop!:fart::bigeyes:

and those wheels look smoking hot on that all blacked out set up. very very nice ride!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats classic .. but dont let them eat the wedding cake trust me .. and yea i'm liking those wheels


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> not to hijack but wedding cake usually clears that mental condition right up! my wife hasnt remembered or heard or agreed to a word ive said since that wedding cake. I was so uncomfortable that day looking down the 172 feet long aisle to my church I did let one rip thinking it would be silent an leme tell you it was a 15 second drumroll fart on a hot 90 degree day. almost wiped out our whole families in one "foul" swoop!:fart::bigeyes:
> 
> and those wheels look smoking hot on that all blacked out set up. very very nice ride!


Think mine had to much cake. She has been on me about the bike for awhile and I cant take it anymore and i didn't even buy my parts yet wth...... its going to be me and the bike soon lol.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## Angie (Mar 19, 2012)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> not to hijack but wedding cake usually clears that mental condition right up! my wife hasnt remembered or heard or agreed to a word ive said since that wedding cake. I was so uncomfortable that day looking down the 172 feet long aisle to my church I did let one rip thinking it would be silent an leme tell you it was a 15 second drumroll fart on a hot 90 degree day. almost wiped out our whole families in one "foul" swoop!:fart::bigeyes:
> 
> and those wheels look smoking hot on that all blacked out set up. very very nice ride!


I try not to interrupt ones thread, but I have to say, this is the funniest thing I've read all week!!!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The way he plays musical wheels sometimes there is no off-topic in a thread about it! - LOL. 


In the past 2 months I all but got divorced. She had a pretty good wake up from me & her friends and has been absolutely gold since, in fact she's the one pushing me to get the new outty & all the stuff for it. 




All that aside, the wheels look great on the bike! - I'm debating between machined HD2's or all-black HD3's, will be ordering them tomorrow AM while I'm signing the papers on the outty.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Jp when is that lil booger gonna be done and I'm talking about the bike that has a baby motor with a big personality.......

the wetter the better


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Which one would that be? - lol 

Picked up the new outty yesterday, the ol "300" is still sitting in my little trailer though, with the same two broke axles it took out at mudfest last year.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That's the one I'm talking about...the 300 

the wetter the better


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll probably scrounge up a new rear diff in the next couple months(gonna switch to a 350 rancher diff modded for IRS use) and then order the Turners for out back. - I still question the reliability of the modded front diff I'm running out back, thus not dropping the money on Turners only to have to change the inner if the diff doesn't hold once the axles do. Especially if I put it on a "man tire" like it needs(lol). 1st gear is useless on the 27 vamps, even in PB mud I can take off in 2nd no problems....well, other than those pesky multi-piece rear axle shafts......


----------

